# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Επισκευη Φορτιστη (Ni-MH)

## DiViDi

Καλημερα σας.

Φιλος επαθε ζημια στον φορτιστη του και προσφερθηκα να τον βοηθησω (οπου μπορω). Ο φορτιστης ειναι της εταιρια NEXcell model NC3010A

Το προβλημα ηταν οτι μολις τον εβαζε σε λειτουργια (δεν μου ειπε αν εβαζε πανω την μπαταρια) του εσπαγε μια εσωτερικη ασφαλεια 3,5Α.

Μολις τον ανοιξα παρατηρησα οτι διπλα στον Μ/Τ εχει ψησει την αντισταση. Μεχρι στιγμης εχω αλλαξει προληπτικα μονο τον πυκνωτη αλλα εχω κολησει με την αντισταση διοτι απο το καψιμο δεν φαινεται ο κωδικας των χρωματων.

Εχω στειλει mail στην εταιρια να μου πει την τιμη της αντιστασης και του πυκνωτη αλλα ακομα περιμενω. Ευτυχως ενας αλλος φιλος εχει τον ιδιο και περιμενω να μου στειλει φωτογραφια.

Σας παραθετω τις φωτογραφιες


Uploaded with postimage.org


Uploaded with postimage.org


Uploaded with postimage.org


Uploaded with postimage.org


Uploaded with postimage.org

Εχω καθαρισει την πλακετα και αναμενω για την αντικατασταση της αντιστασης

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης

* Απο τι μπορει να προηλθε αυτη η βλαβη ?

* Πιστευετε οτι με την αντικατασταση των 2 εξαρτηματων θα λυθει το προβλημα ή να αναμενω τα χειροτερα ? (Να μου πεις αν δεν δοκιμασεις ποτε δεν θα το μαθεις)

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
Δημητρης

----------


## stom

Απιθανο να φταει η αντισταση. Απλα ψηθηκε επειδη περανγε πολυ ρευμα, και  η ασφαλεια που καιγεται το ιδιο λεει...
Κατι αλλο ειναι, ψαξε τα τρανζιστορ/φετ του παλμοτροφοδοτικου....

----------


## DiViDi

Καλημερα

Δυστυχως εχεις δικιο. καθαρισα την πλακετα, περασα παλι καποιες επαφες που φαινοταν ενταξει, αλλαξα και την αντισταση με τον πυκλνωτη αλλα παλι τα ιδια.
Μολις το βαζω σνοιγω τον διακοπτη σπαει η ασφαλεια

Αυτο που ειδα ειναι οτι και το πρωτευων του Μ/Τ ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο αλλα και ολες οι επαφες στο δευτερευων. JGK4002(24)
το ιδιο και στον μικρο Μ/Τ JGK1902D
Επισης στα 2 μεγαλα τρανζιστορ και οι τρεις επαφες μεταξυ τους βραβυκυκλωνουν 2SC2625   8434

Στην παρακατω εικονα με κοκκινες γραμμες φαινονται τα βραχυκυκλωματα και τα υλικα

 


Uploaded with postimage.org


Απο που μπορω να ξεκινησω να αλλαζω εξαρτηματα ?

Παρακαλω την βοηθεια σας

Ευχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## navar

λίγο δύσκολο να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος ο μετασχηματιστής ! 
για να σπάει την ασφάλεια το πρόβλημα σου είναι πιθανότατα πρίν τον μετασχηματιστή !
άλλαξε διόδους /πυκνωτές και κάποιο ισχύος που έχει στην είσοδο !
επίσης αλλάζωντας όλα αυτά βγάλε απο πάνω τον μετασχηματιστή να δείς αν ξανασκάει η ασφάλεια !!!

(ηλεκτρονικός δεν είμαι , απο τα λίγα που έμαθα εδώ αυτά μπορώ να σκεφτώ !)

----------


## FILMAN

Ο μετασχηματιστής ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μετράει βραχυκύκλωμα. 5 μέτρα καλώδιο χαλκού τί αντίσταση έχουν, καμιά δεκαριά ΚΩ; Αλλάζεις τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης, τα 2SC που βρηκες βραχυκυκλωμένα και φυσικά την καμμένη αντίσταση.

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα σας

Εχεις δικιο για τον Μ/Τ, δικο μου το λαθος. Τελικα μετα απο 2-3 δρομολογια σε Κατουμα, Βενιερη και Μαρκιδη καταφερα και βρηκα τα τρανζιστορ και την γεφυρα που αλλαχτηκε προληπτικα.
Η σσκυη δουλεψε κανονικοτατα αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι το θα καει παλι διοτι τα τρανζιστορ ψηνονται (θα το δω με πατεντα)

Κοστος επισκευης: ~11€

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας
Δημητρης

----------

